# Lumps on my chihuahuas face



## Rachy (Dec 18, 2012)

Someone help! I have an 18 month old chi. I took her out for a walk the other day. I noticed a small lump on her face which went down. A few days later it has spread all over her nose. It has split the skin and looks very sore.
I took her to the vet and they gave me piriton and a steroid jab incase it was an allergic reaction. It hasn't done anything and I wondered if it could be chilblains? I took her out and it was very cold! Does anyone know if this is possible?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I have never seen anything like this so I did a basic google search and this is the closet I could come up with. 

Danny Sticks His Nose Where It Doesn


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh that looks painful,i have no idea.Just a thought she wasn't bitten by anything ?


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

Aww, poor thing it looks so painful.


----------



## Rachy (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi Huly, thank you for the google search! Maybe she was bitten by something. The vets are wanting to do blood tests and skin scrapes which I can imagine are expensive. I just wanted to see if anyone had seen this before!! She dosent seem too bothered by it but it is starting to itch so she is rubbing her nose. Maybe a good sign that it is healing though. Back to the vets it is!


----------



## EickaSullivan (Nov 26, 2012)

Try the vet or ask a vet website? So sorry for your baby!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Deffinately do a skin scrape as when we did rescue we had some pups and older dogs come in with the start of mange that had there noses and around the face look like that.


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

If not Mange (i.e. if a skin scraping comes back clear) then this looks like Juvenile Cellulitis (a.k.a. puppy Strangles) practically confirmed if the lymph nodes start to swell. If it is Puppy Strangles, she is very old for it - they're usually around 2-5 months. But see that bareness and swelling around the eye? Looks like it...

We just went through this. My pup is still on Prednisone. We just began the taper this week. The good news is, if it is something like Strangles, the treatment is cheap.

Here is a link to my thread. My puppy is almost 100% now. The pigment is coming back around her eyes, and hair regrowth looks very possible. She had it bad around her eyes and not much on her muzzle.

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-health/74386-any-idea-what-pics.html


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

Note that you MUST rule out Mange before treating Cellulitis - this is because if you misdiagnose Mange as Cellulitis and start the pup on Prednisone, the Mange will take over. Bad news. So you need a good, thorough scraping. Ideally from 2-3 spots. If they're all clear, though, start considering Cellulitis. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

I hope you have an answer and your baby is 100% very soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------

